# Making a HE army out of 2 Island of blood boxes?



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

To those experianced HE players if I buy 2 Island of blood boxes for 200.00
what else would I have to buy to have a great 2500 point army.
I would ebay the Skaven to purchase the extra HE units.
Maybe Dragon Princes or lion chariots,a couple or 3 bolt thrower's?

It seems like a cheap solution to a great playing army


----------



## hellsteath (Jun 29, 2010)

Some of the new dragon princes would be a decent start, but tbh id get teh battallion box and fill up on more citzen militia. tho im a brettonian player so my advice could be well off.

Love the sig, those were the days.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

You'll need more core units first to make it legal so either more seaguard or spearmen or archers.

The high elf spear block can be very good. and a unit of archers is always a good unit to have. Eagle claws bolt throwers are very good as well as a great eagle to disrupt war machines, eagle stomp! 

I would avoid other cavalry at that point level and play a defensive game, your reavers can vangaaurd to disrupt lines and give you more time to magic and shoot as you don't have enough points to buy a big unit of dragon princes as well as reaver knights and swordmasters, the latter will pretty much tear most things apart if they they get there in strength

The chariot is a good way to add more punch to an otherwise low strength value army.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

2 Isles of Blood will get you enough to not have to worry about Lords or Heroes, and gives you the beginning of a solid block of both Spearmen and Swordmasters. The Ellyrian Reavers are good enough as is, and the Swordmasters could probably benefit from a box of the metals to fill out the ranks and replace command models should you run them in MSU-style. 

As well, see about filling out the Sea-Guard/Spearmen a little more. 10 more is about where I'd put it, but this isn't strictly necessary, as a 20-man unit of Sea-Guard is probably pretty good as is.

A good way to accomplish some of this is to get the Battalion. You'll have enough models to make your Lords and Heroes, the core will be tied down adequately, with a supporting archer block to whatever size spearmen/seaguard unit you decide to take, and the chariot, bolt thrower and Ellyrian Reavers give you a good pin down on Specials and Rares. After this I'd probably look at Dragon Princes or the aforementioned bulking out of the Swordmasters. Phoenix Guard are also an attractive option. Each of these will be having the new plastics by the time you are done collecting the rest.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

2 Isle of Blood boxes would get you a good starting point, but nowhere near a good army. Firstly, there's simply not enough spear elves or swordmasters. The Prince on a griphon is a strange choice, TBH. It's seems like something you take if you want a flying monster mount but can't afford the cheap dragon.

A great way to compliment the Isle of Blood is to grab one or two HE battalion boxes and some of the specialist troops...more swordmasters is never a bad thing.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

2 Isle of Blood 2 battalion and 3 bolt throwers.
That still screams about 400.00 I was looking to get 2500pnts-3000pnts for about 300 total maybe when I sell off the skaven that come with the 2 Isle of Blood I think it should work.

So sell the Skaven and buy 2 battalions and 1 Bolt Thrower probably an extra 100 so I should be ok with 200 for the 2 Island of blood and sell off the Skaven from both boxes for about 100 and buy battalion and then invest another 100 max into battalion and 1 bolt thrower sounds like a decent army fairly cheap 300 out of pocket.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Check that I just found boxes of island of blood on ebay for 85.00 each on ebay free shipping this is going to be cheaper than I thought!


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

you could always go online and buy the elves


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

Two things to keep in mind when you are buying multiple IoB sets:
1-you are getting about 10% core points, while the requirement is 25%, so for every IoB set you purchase, you'll need at least a box, or maybe a box and a half, of either archers, spearelves, or Seaguard
2-every set is going to duplicate both the mage and the prince, both of which are distinct enough models that having duplicates would, in my opinion, detract from the appearance of any HE army

If I were advising someone just starting out with HE's, and they really wanted the IoB miniatures, I would personally recommend getting a battalion first, adding in the IoB figs, and then writing a legal army list around what you have. Then, you could make addtional purchases based on what you want.

Plus, the new Phoenix Guard, Dragon Princes, and White Lions will be out next month, so they'd give you three more choices for plastic specials.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Mostly I was thinking 
Rough estimate I spend 170 for 2 boxes keep what I want sell Skaven for 70-80 bucks thanks to the 4 rat ogres out of both boxes then sell Griffon riders for 30 total maybe 20 the griffon is not that great but the rider WOW,and alot of people can't afford to buy a dragon rider figure right now "If they want one"but 10 for a leader on a griffin or 15 is a good deal for both of us.

And then I only spent like 60 bucks for 20 seaguard 20 swordmasters and 10 Reavers and I keep 1 mage.
Thats a great deal.

Sorry I am an investor by trade and tend to break things down in money terms.
You should see how much I made on 
From the vault: relics
MTG
Sorry off topic


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

You could do what I did and just by one box and do a direct trade with another player (my Skaven for his HE) Netting me 2 Griffon Princes, 2 Mages, 20 Seaguard, 20 Swordmasters, and 10 Reavers for the price on one box. 

From this point you could sell off what you don't care for and stay low in total cost. The key here is that there are fewer active variables meaning a smaller margin of error in cost calculation.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> You could do what I did and just by one box and do a direct trade with another player (my Skaven for his HE) Netting me 2 Griffon Princes, 2 Mages, 20 Seaguard, 20 Swordmasters, and 10 Reavers for the price on one box.
> 
> From this point you could sell off what you don't care for and stay low in total cost. The key here is that there are fewer active variables meaning a smaller margin of error in cost calculation.


I don't get to the game store much or well realy at all but it would be great if I could just trade my Skaven away in person I would love to lower my out of pocket expense from the start.And then sell 1 mage and 2 Griffon princes towards the price of 1 Battalion.


----------



## Iceman8352 (Sep 21, 2008)

The problem with getting multiple IoB sets and selling what you don't need, is the fact so many other people are doing it to. You may be better off just bit ordering the things you want/need, and not risk losing money on something that is flooding the market right now. 

I also think that as a starting investment, a Battalion box is way more economical and efficient. It gives you more bulk to your core choices with the Spearmen and Archers, a good rare with the Bolt Thrower, and a decent special unit with the Silver Helms. An Island of Blood would be a much better supplement to the Battalion than using two as your starting force.


----------

